# Ubuntu in die Sambadomäne einbinden



## vadim04 (29. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte Ubuntu in meine Samba PDC aufnehmen.

Wenn ich versuche in der Konsole 
net join -W DOMAENE -U Administrator
kommt die Fehlermeldung: cannot join as standalone machine.

Der ping zum Server funktioniert.
In Windows kann ich mich an der Domäne anmelden.

In der smb.conf habe ich bei
security = user 
stehen. Ist das so richtig? 

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß
Vadim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2008)

Wird die Domain durch einen Samba-Server gestellt oder einen Windows-Server?
Wenn es ein Samba-Server, oder ein Windows-Server mit normaler Domain (also nicht ADS), dann ist es nicht

```
security = user
```
sondern

```
security = server
```
oder

```
security = domain
```
In letzterem Fall musst Du mit *net join* den Server in die Domain einfuegen. Bei *security = server* ist dies glaub ich nicht noetig. Sicher bin ich aber nicht.
Zumindest bei *security = server* (aber ich glaub auch bei *security = domain*) brauchst Du noch die Einstellung *password server* (und ich glaub auch beim naechsten Punkt).

Wenn Du einen Windows-Server mit Active Directory hast wird es lustig, denn das ist etwas komplexer und ich kann es auch grad nicht aus dem Kopf zitieren.
Auf jeden Fall ist die Einstellung dafuer

```
security = ads
```
Zusaetzlich musst Du ein Realm angeben, Kerberos konfigurieren und Winbind muss glaub ich auch konfiguriert werden und laufen.


----------

